# [off] Tout le monde dit bon anniv à geekounet!

## Enlight

Trois fois valent mieux qu'une!   :Wink: 

Voilà tout le monde est prévenu, ce qui oublient notre modo prennent un mois de ban   :Razz: 

----------

## pititjo

Rho ! Ben joyeux anniversaire alors !

----------

## geekounet

Enlight t'abuses  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gregool

 :Very Happy:  Bon anniversaire Geekounet !

----------

## marmotton

Bon anniversaire geekounet!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## peapa

Bon anniversaire !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Enlight

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Enlight t'abuses 

 

je sais!  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

```
echo "bon anniversaire"
```

----------

## Magic Banana

Et, vous savez quoi, il paraît que c'est aussi l'anniversaire de pierreg aujourd'hui ! Qu'est-ce qu'il devient ?  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Allez pourrir le forum freebsd plutôt  :Mr. Green: 

bon anniv quand même!

----------

## kernelsensei

Bon anniv le djeunz  :Wink: 

----------

## Gaby

Happy Birthday !!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ppg

```
printf("Bon anniv!");
```

----------

## El_Goretto

Oh pinaise, c'était limite....  :Smile: 

Naniv'

----------

## CryoGen

```
puts "Bon anniversaire!!"
```

----------

## man in the hill

```
<?php 

  echo "Bon Anniversaire !"

  echo "Enjoy life !"

?>
```

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Bon anniversaire Geekounet   :Smile: 

Fête- ça dignement   :Smile: 

Et c'est pareil, attention avec l'alcool: à consommer avec modération, et presque à éviter si on prend la "root"   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## RickyLoad

Bon anniversaire Geekounet  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Bon anniversaire.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Guardian

Heu ...

Vaut mieux .tar que .gz 

Bon annif'   :Wink: 

(Désolé, hier j'étais à l'extérieur toute la journée, pas pu aller sur le forum ... :/)

----------

## nico_calais

 *Quote:*   

> Vaut mieux .tar que .gz 

 

mouhahahaha   :Laughing: 

Joyeux anniversaire geekounet

----------

## dapsaille

Bon anniversaire Geekounet   :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Merci  :Very Happy:  Je vous ban tous à vie pour avoir répondu à ce topic maintenant  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Enlight

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Merci  Je vous ban tous à vie pour avoir répondu à ce topic maintenant 

 

Oh mince c'était un piège! Fais pas ça ou tu risques d'avoir ton anniv toutes les semaines   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bivittatus

Ah ouais??? Bon ben bon anniversaire alors!!!  :Laughing: 

Ca ne fera que deux fois que tu me menaces de ban...ici  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## RaX

Bon anniv!

Comme quoi le travail de modo ne tue pas! Enfin ça c'est comme a la guerre les meilleurs partent en premier  :Smile:  Content de voir que t'es toujours là  :Very Happy: 

* RaX| note sa vanne dans son carnet à calembour * 

Bon pas trop fort le ban SVP.

----------

## VIKING

Bon anniversaire !! et dsl pour le retard :'(

----------

## tmasscool

Un peu en retard mais : bon anniversaire !

----------

## CryoGen

Bon anniversaire 2009

/me prend de l'avance XD

----------

## yoyo

Même pas en retard, et je le prouve : 

```
date -s '4 days ago' && echo "Joyeux Anniversaire"
```

C'est cool d'avoir les clés de la baraque quand même ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Enjoy !

PS : au fait, c'est dans combien de temps la majorité pour toi geekounet ???   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mickael

Bon anniversaire gamin!

----------

## DuF

Un peu à la bourre, mais bon anniversaire quand même  :Wink: 

----------

